
From Drawer to Bottom Nav Bar - john_cogs
https://medium.com/grubhub-bytes/from-drawer-to-bottom-nav-bar-a1828a079048
======
john_cogs
Good post documenting how Grubhub navigated changing their mobile UI from Nav
Drawer to Bottom Nav.

